# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Peepshow] Tour du périph' : on touche le fond

## Monsieur Chat

C'est bon,  je sens que la fin est proche, vous pouvez balancer les sixième et septième coupes et l'armageddon.

Voir la news (1 image, 1 vidéo )

----------


## Narm

Vexé qu'il n'existe pas le même pour chat ?  ::ninja::

----------


## r2djbeuh

ok...
Et bien, je crois qu'effectivement, la fin est proche.

----------


## Hardc000re

Ça se vide comment?

----------


## Mad_Math

Enfin des Sex toys pour nos amis zoophiles !

----------


## skyblazer

Certains se sont pris des points pour moins que ça  :tired:

----------


## Nasma

> Enfin des Sex toys pour nos amis zoophiles !


je viens de me poser une question.

En France la zoophilie est illégal.

Mais sortir un sextoy en forme de chien qui aurai comme cible non un autre chien mais un humain serais t'il légal?

----------


## Hardc000re

Faut poser ça dans Jurigeeq.

----------


## atavus

C'est énorme!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ::o:

----------


## Almatysain

Non c'est trop petit. Pour un Leonberg.

----------


## col vert

Ils ont bien sorti le canard vibrant...

----------


## Tuke

> on touche le fond


Parce qu'en plus vous l'avez testé ?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## le_guide_michelin

Je crois bien avoir lu une news sur ce truc. Je me demande même si se n'était pas dans le quotidien gratuit Metro. C'est destiné à vos animaux, et non à vous, bande de tordus. ::|: 
Maintenant vous pouvez toujours prétendre acheter ce truc pour votre chien. Mais bon, se n'est pas plus simple, et peut être moins couteux d'aller se servir directement à la SPA. ::ninja:: 
Et puis avec cette période estivale, si propice aux abandons, ils doivent faire les soldes dans les chenils. re ::ninja:: 

---------- Post ajouté à 18h49 ----------




> Parce qu'en plus vous l'avez testé ?


 :^_^:

----------


## KouG

Même mon chien a fait "Bof".

----------


## Elbreth

Ho mon dieu!!!!  ::o:

----------


## Ördek

::o:  Mais c'est... C'est... C'est tordu ! Les mecs qui ont l'idée de faire un sextoy pour chien, j'ai pas forcément envie de les rencontrer  ::ninja::

----------


## Conan3D

Mais on l'a déjà touché le fond. Il y a longtemps.

Maintenant, on creuse encore.  ::ninja::

----------


## Lang0chat

400 euros pour c'te chie §§§

...

Trop de galéjades possible, j'me retiens  :tired:

----------


## Conan3D

Là ça y est on a creusé un tunnel d'un bout à l'autre de la terre.

----------


## Scorbut

> je viens de me poser une question.
> 
> En France la zoophilie est illégal.
> 
> Mais sortir un sextoy en forme de chien qui aurai comme cible non un autre chien mais un humain serais t'il légal?



je crois que c'est pas la zoophilie qui est illégale mais les actes de barbarie envers les animaux, nuance.

----------


## Abaker

::o:  Brigitte Bardot a encore frappé.




> Parce qu'en plus vous l'avez testé ?





> Je crois bien avoir lu une news sur ce truc. Je me demande même si se n'était pas dans le quotidien gratuit Metro. C'est destiné à vos animaux, et non à vous, bande de tordus.
> Maintenant vous pouvez toujours prétendre acheter ce truc pour votre chien. Mais bon, se n'est pas plus simple, et peut être moins couteux d'aller se servir directement à la SPA.
> Et puis avec cette période estivale, si propice aux abandons, ils doivent faire les soldes dans les chenils. re


 :^_^:

----------


## Mr Ianou

L'objet en lui même ne me choque pas.

C'est surtout la présentation pur style bobo qui t'explique pourquoi tu doit foutre 400 € là dedans.

----------


## Kicker X

Non ce n'est pas 400 euroboules que tu dois foutre là-dedans...  :^_^: 

Edit : après, la cible marketing est clairement ce con de bobo qui sait plus quoi foutre de son pognon, qui kiff son chien petit modèle, et qui a l'esprit "jeune", disons ça comme ça...
Donc la présentation et le design du bousin me semble un modèle du genre. Comme pour une BMW quoi...

----------


## Okxyd

Vous pensez que le chien est excité à la vue de ce... "truc" ?

----------


## MrPapillon

Il doit y avoir une fiole de phéromones je suppose. Par contre faut faire gaffe à pas en renverser sur soi.

----------


## Orphyss

Holy shit !!!

----------


## Scorbut

> Vous pensez que le chien est excité à la vue de ce... "truc" ?



Tu crois qu'un chien est excité à la vue d'une jambe humaine ?

----------


## Tuke

> Tu crois qu'un chien est excité à la vue d'une jambe humaine ?


Un sextoy en forme de jambe aurait donc été plus approprié ?  ::):

----------


## JeremyBG

> je crois que c'est pas la zoophilie qui est illégale mais les actes de barbarie envers les animaux, nuance.


Donc, pour une fois, la taille compte.

----------


## CPC Père Blastor

Je sens que je vais me taper une barre la prochaine fois que je vais mater fantasia de disney...

----------


## JeremyBG

> Je sens que je vais me taper une barre la prochaine fois que je vais mater fantasia de disney...


Probablement dû à un manque de culture, mais j'ai pas tilté ce que tu baves

----------


## Hargn

> Probablement dû à un manque de culture, mais j'ai pas tilté ce que tu baves



La bande son (non ce n'est pas sale).

----------


## ineeh

ça sent le fake, le marketing viral à la noix, comme le tunnel sous l'atlantique ou le pont entre le continent et la corse

----------


## BSRobin

> Je sens que je vais me taper une barre la prochaine fois que je vais mater fantasia de disney...


Et moi je sens venir la crise d'angoisse au prochain visionnage des 101 dalmatiens ...

----------


## Lang0chat

lawl

----------


## Deloras

"On se l'arrache dans le monde entier, notamment aux Etats unis et au Japon."

C'est marrant mais je m'en doutais  ::rolleyes::

----------


## gripoil

Ils montrent même pas l'outil dans la pratique. Histoire de prouver que les chiens font autre chose que renifler, pisser dessus, se barrer.

----------


## Abaker

La vraie question c'est, est-ce qu'il a lui même approuvé la qualité du produit?  ::ninja::

----------


## Valenco

Vous êtes con !!! Je viens de mater cette vidéo au bureau !
J'explique quoi à l'informaticien de mon taf s'il me demande pourquoi je regarde des vidéos zoophiles pendant mon travail ?

----------


## Tuke

> Vous êtes con !!! Je viens de mater cette vidéo au bureau !
> J'explique quoi à l'informaticien de mon taf s'il me demande pourquoi je regarde des vidéos zoophiles pendant mon travail ?


Une variante de ce que tu lui dis quand il te demande pourquoi tu mattes la vidéo d'un mec qui joue le thème de mortal kombat à l'accordéon déguisé en scorpion.

----------


## Cultiste

> Ça se vide comment?


Normalement le chien à un maitre qui le nourrit, le sort pour la  promenade et ramasse ses crottes. 
Maintenant il faudra qu'il nettoie ses sex toys...  ::|:

----------


## Valenco

> Une variante de ce que tu lui dis quand il te demande pourquoi tu mattes la vidéo d'un mec qui joue le thème de mortal kombat à l'accordéon déguisé en scorpion.


Comment tu sais que je regarde ça ????  ::O:

----------


## frunzy

Les gens ont timidement soulevé le vrai problème de ce machin : est-ce qu'il passe (au moins en "partie") à la machine ? Parce que vider/nettoyer ce machin me semble autrement plus dégueu que la litière de mon chat (même quand je suis paresseux)... j'imagine même pas si on se rend pas compte et que le truc traine un jour ou deux  :tired:

----------


## Sonny Jim

A part ça, je pense que Tchaikovski, de là où il est, doit être bien content de voir pour quoi on utilise sa musique. Classos.

----------


## gwenladar

> A part ça, je pense que Tchaikovski, de là où il est, doit être bien content de voir pour quoi on utilise sa musique. Classos.


D'un autre coté, casse-noisettes pour un truc qui est censé servir a vider celle de ton chien...  ::rolleyes:: 

Je suis déjà partiiiiiii...

----------


## Okxyd

> Les gens ont timidement soulevé le vrai problème de ce machin : est-ce qu'il passe (au moins en "partie") à la machine ? Parce que vider/nettoyer ce machin me semble autrement plus dégueu que la litière de mon chat (même quand je suis paresseux)... j'imagine même pas si on se rend pas compte et que le truc traine un jour ou deux


Bah ce n'est rien d'autre que des cellules haploïdes nageant dans un liquide gluant, je dis pas que j'irais le lécher mais il y a plus répugnant comme nettoyer de la diarrhée ou du vomi.

----------


## gregounech

C'est bon on a compris Okxyd que tu veux faire Médecin  :tired:   ::ninja::

----------


## frunzy

> Bah ce n'est rien d'autre que des cellules haploïdes nageant dans un liquide gluant, je dis pas que j'irais le lécher mais il y a plus répugnant comme nettoyer de la diarrhée ou du vomi.



franchement, "haploïde", ça rend pas du tout l'affaire plus sexy à mon goût  ::|:

----------


## olivon

::O: 

Cons de chiens, après avoir ramasser leur merde au parc, il faudra leur vider le réservoir du hot doll ...

Ah ... Y'a du malheur, je vous le dis ...

 ::sad::

----------


## MrBoutade

J'ai pas envie de comprendre à quoi ça sert ... Non, laissez moi !  ::ninja:: 

Sinon, je crois qu'il faut surtout souligner le génie commercial des gars qui ont créé le concept : ils ont ciblé des personnes bourrer d'argent, prêtes à payer 400€ un sex-toy pour leur chien, et qui verront dans cette création une invention merveilleuse. Alors que nous, communs des mortels, on ne peut comprendre la magnifique portée de cette objet ! Bref, un objet qui va se vendre à 1'000 exemplaires grand max.  ::ninja::

----------


## bombingjéjé

Franchement, c'est pas une blague ? Là, effectivement, on touche le fond... Mes semblables réussiront toujours à me surprendre !

----------


## Red_Force

Ma femme me signale que "c'est pas nouveau, et qu'il y a des gens qui l'utilisent simplement comme objet décoratif, vu que c'est design". Voilà, je tenais absolument à partager l'information, et maintenant je vais investiguer les bookmarks de ma femme qui m'inquiète un peu.

----------


## frunzy

> Ma femme me signale que "c'est pas nouveau, et qu'il y a des gens qui l'utilisent simplement comme objet décoratif, vu que c'est design". Voilà, je tenais absolument à partager l'information, et maintenant je vais investiguer les bookmarks de ma femme qui m'inquiète un peu.


Roh... ma copine à moi a dit : mais c'est dégueulasse ! en plus c'est moche ! je suis sûre que c'est une fausse pub... par rapport à ta femme je suis plutôt rassuré  :^_^:  Tu as trouvé des sites louches ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Akajouman

Roo mais bordel, les gens ne savent plus quoi inventer.  ::o:

----------


## suspect

Ptin pendant un moment j'ai cru  à une pub pour orange...

----------


## Red_Force

> Roh... ma copine à moi a dit : mais c'est dégueulasse ! en plus c'est moche ! je suis sûre que c'est une fausse pub... par rapport à ta femme je suis plutôt rassuré  Tu as trouvé des sites louches ?


Mis à part un site de sex toys Hello Kitty, rien du tout.

----------


## keulz

> lawl


Sympa la vidéo de rotomoulage  ::wub:: 
Pour 400 euroboules, vaut peut-être mieux le soulager sois-même son clebs !
Eh merde, j'ai cette image horrible dans ma tête  ::O:

----------


## remyremont

Mais oui moi aussi j'ai cru à la pub Orange, je cherchais le rapport.
Et puis j'ai vu la présentation de "l'audace orificielle" si je puis dire et je dois dire que je me suis demandé pourquoi des gens qui faisait un truc stylé se cassait à faire un trou de bal à cette merveille esthétique et soudain j'ai compris...

L'audace comme ils disent s'eut été de mettre le trou devant, là on se moque de nous...

Merde j'avais pas vu la vidéo... consternant... Je joue au jeux vidéo pendant que le monde crève certes mais tant qu'à penser à produire des choses, autant que ce soit pas des sextoys canins, même normaux d'ailleurs...

----------


## Shamanix

> A part ça, je pense que Tchaikovski, de là où il est, doit être bien content de voir pour quoi on utilise sa musique. Classos.


Boarf, au moins la ça a l'air jouer correctement, c'est plutôt Chopin (qui détestait qu'on modifie sa musique) qui doit se retourner dans sa tombe en voyant le chanteur de Muse reprendre un de ses Nocturnes a la fin de "United States Of Eurasia/Collateral Damages" ^^

Quand a ce.... truc, je confirme: On atteint une nouvelle strate dans le mauvais gout, une sorte d'apothéose du n'importe quoi  ::rolleyes:: 
Le pire c'est que des gens (que j'aimerais pas croiser la nuit dans une rue déserte) achètent ça pour leur cabot, brrrrr, j'en tremble d'effrois !  ::O: 

Edit: OMG ! Je vient de regarder la 2eme vidéo: Ce truc est une invention Française ! So vous m'excuserez, je vais de ce pas demander la nationalité Norvégienne  ::P:

----------


## Templar

::O: .

----------


## Pimûsu

pauvres bêtes, si elles peuvent se vider dans autres chose que mes pompes ou mes tibias ça me va  :;): 

Par contre à 400€, je vais la fabriquer moi même avec des ballons leur truc...

----------


## perverpepere

> pauvres bêtes, si elles peuvent se vider dans autres chose que mes pompes ou mes tibias ça me va 
> 
> Par contre à 400€, je vais la fabriquer moi même avec des ballons leur truc...


Profite que la bête soit pres de ton tibia, grâce à un mouvement sec et ferme de la jambe tu devrais être définitivement débarrasser du problème, et c'est GRATUIT  ::):

----------


## MarvaxX

Wachtephoque ça existe ça ?!  ::O:

----------


## sepulturastaman

Ça permet de compléter une citation de *John Peel* : "Une société à qui on a déjà vendu le hamburger, le déodorant vaginal et la poupée gonflable canine ne peut pas résister à un truc aussi clinquant que le CD

----------


## hacktarus

raaaaa manque les poiles  ::wub::

----------

